# Ohio HRC Test



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Job well done. I would have loved to see the Gibby/Gabby show!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Big congrats Chuck and Gibby!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The other funny thing about the Gabby/Gibby show... they kind of look alike. Gibby is taller, but the same color, and they have the same curl in their tail and same type tail feather but Gibby's are fuller right now. When I was sorting pictures from Marshbanks, hubby had the two dogs back to back on the camera and didn't separate with a handler shot so you know 'new dog'. I had the darndest time figuring out who was who. 

Gibby has a more little boy face and Gabby has a little girl face but they do look similar. 

Chuck it was great seeing you this weekend. Thanks for helping with cleaning up Pat's knee, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome!! Congrats on the new title.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations on the new title, one of MANY I'm sure!!
The Gibby/Gabby show. Too funny!


----------

